# Sick time?



## TheaGrace (Jun 28, 2021)

Hey yall.

Slightly confused about my accrued sick time since I haven’t been sick since I started working at Target. 

I currently am sick. I have 22 hours of accrued sick time. What does that mean? That I can have 22 hours off if I am sick? Is it paid? 

I was under the impression I could only call out 3 days in a row then after that I would need a doctors note.

Thanks!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 28, 2021)

Depends on your state but yes you can be paid if you have accrued sick time. You need to talk to your HR though


----------

